# An unexplainable BAD week.



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ugh, i'm sorry i need a rant.My IBS is being a total bugger this week and i don't even know why.I've been really bloated for ages, but that's just about bearable, but now the lower abdo seering pains have returned, along with back pain again







This used to come along with D but so far i'm just a bit 'sloppy' *sorry to be gross*It's so frustrating, especially when i've been trying so hard to eat well and look after myself.It just sucks. Just when i thought my confidence was building up again, and i was relying less on meds, it flares badly again and i'm back to worrying about going out and getting ill.Argh!!! I despise this stupid disease!!!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Sparkle,I am going threw the exact same dang thing this week. Thought I was gonna die last night and now I am all paranoid about driving to work and all the othere little stuff we set our selfs to worrying about.....Hope You Feel Better Soon


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I discovered that by eating regular meals, breakfast, lunch and dinner (avoid after 6pm), and didn't snack at all, my ibs-C/D stopped altogether.Honestly, I had to change my lifestyle and adopt a healthier one.


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi SparkleYeah I know how you feel!Most of the time when I'm really good with my diet/lifestyle I feel ok - which is important to me because it feels like I have some control over my potential symptomsI mean I know that if I eat certain things I will be ill - but I can handle that because if I avoid these things I should be okHowever every so often I get really bad symptoms despite me trying to be as "healthy" as I can be - this can be really frustrating because it feels as though I've haven't got control of the situationI used to find it all too easy to "withdraw" because of my anxiety, but that really wasn't a good thing for meNow I'm a bit more pig-headed about it (I think having got fed up of the situation) and just fight my way through, and I've found that I have been able to get through these bad phases more easilyI hope you feel better soon


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Aw! *Hugs* for you Sparkle!I know what you're going through. Just ride it out.. and if things get too bad, buy a dart board and find a picture of a colin as a stress reliever.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thankyou EVERYONE for being so wonderful!







Joshua, i totally get what you mean by having to be more pig-headed and carry on anyway. I really didn't feel well, but i took my meds, told my guts off for being mean and went out anyway, and although i by no means felt fab, i did survive and even had a little fun *gasp*I'm just hoping it doesn't last







it's taken me a very long time to get my symptoms half under control, so the prospect of them flaring again has frightened me a little, but i'll keep eating well and looking after myself and hope it's just another flush in the pan







I hope you are all surviving okay too xxx


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Sparkle, I hope you're feeling better! Hang in there chick-a-dee!







Rock on and God bless...TheDude


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome? or Not? I am sure our bowels are irritatable. Mine sure was but I also noticed that I had started to gain a few pounds so I stopped snacking/grazing and stuck to three meals a day. I noticed an improvement immediately!For a start I started to have normal BM's again! And I stopped experiencing so much gas! Can it simply be down to over eating? or possibly eating the wrong things at the wrong time? Anyway, on my twice weekly trips to the local public swimming pool, I notice that more people than ever are over weight. Kids today are getting way bigger. Some of the tummies of a 9 year old are bigger than my own! I am almost 37. The trend in obesity is growing along with a more sedentary lifestyle. We tend to sit more, in our cars, in front of t.v. or computer and no longer walk/cycle to school, work etc. We are eating foods that are higher in fat and sugar than ever yet we are unable to burn off this higher fat/sugar food because we are motionless for long periods. Basically, we eat more than we need. We eat the wrong foods and we have entered a culture where food is always available.Everywhere we look we are bombarded with images of food and these high fat/sugar foods are endorsed by major celebrities! Think crisps in the UK. Now, these same celebs are following low cal/low fat/low sugar diets to keep themselves slim - they don't actually eat them, do they?In addition to this, we also see these major slim celebs as being successful and beautiful. Doesn't make us feel too hot, does it? And we like to eat! It's a basic necessity. It is also a social pastime. Check out your fridge. What's in it? Cream, full fat milk, simply too much?What about your kids cereal packets? Have you checked out the sugar content? Crisps/Chips are very high in fat as is most convenience food.quote:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------------------------------------------------19 FEBRUARY 2002 - MORE THAN HALF OF ALL AMERICAN ADULTS ARE OVERWEIGHT OR OBESE For public health officials, the trend could not be more startling: there are now more adult Americans who are overweight than those who are not and the indications are that it will only get worse in the short term. This has many implications for the American hospital and public health infrastructure.Being overweight or obese is thought to be a risk factor for many of the leading causes of death in America. Obesity increases the likelihood of developing heart disease, cancer, and diabetes,in addition to significantly reducing the quality of life and range of activities that a person may enjoy. Should the trend continue, say experts, these diseases will strike at an earlier age, increase in their incidence and prevalence and tax healthcare resources like never before.Weight gain and obesity definedThe Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) defines being overweight as a body mass index (BMI) of 25 or greater, and being obese as a BMI of 30 or above. BMI is defined by body weight in kilograms divided by height in metres squared. Obesity has many potential causes including decreased activity and exercise, increased food consumption, particularly foods with ï¿½badï¿½ calories such as foods high in sugar or saturated fat content, metabolic disorders, and pathology of the endocrine system (such as thyroid disease).Root causes of obesityMost public health initiatives to reduce obesity are aimed at increasing exercise and altering poor dietary habits. The CDC estimates that currently up to 61 per cent of the US population is either overweight or obese. In 1980 the prevalence of obese persons in the United States was approximately 7 per cent. Twenty years later this had doubled to 15 per cent of the population.Public health officials argue that for the last decade or more there have been concomitant problems of sedentary lifestyles, increased portion sizes, and the return of high fat and sugar content foods following a brief period in the late 1980s and early 1990s when there was a greater focus on low-fat, high-fibre foods.The American work force is also less involved in physical, manual labour than ever before. Many work in offices where the extent of exercise during the day is walking down the hall to a meeting or typing at a desk. Couple this with working long hours and there is increased use of fast food drive-through restaurants that appeal to those with limited time but more often than not deliver ï¿½super sizeï¿½ portions of high calories and low nutrition. The sedentary trend and obesity is particularly troubling in children and adolescents who may face early onset of life-long debilitating conditions like diabetes.The good news is that in order to reverse the trend of obesity even modest exercise may help significantly. Recent studies indicate that as few as three weekly sessions of a 20 minute exercise workout that increases the heart rate, like brisk walking, may be adequate to increase metabolism and control weight.quote:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------------------------------------------------from www.hospitalmanagement.netImproving your diet and that of your family's and especially your children's diet, cannot be a terrible thing can it?By fattening up your children, you are exposing them to a lifetime of problems.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks theDude x I'm doing okay-ish again, so i think last week was hopefully just a niggle.Hope you too are managing this bugger of a disease xAnd EarthGArden, thanks too for your lengthy post...although i wasn't entirely sure if it was aimed at my original thread *hmm*I agree with much of what you said, and quoted, but a lot of us here follow very sensible 'diets' (check out www.eatingforibs.com if you want more info), excercise, sleep well and keep our stress levels under control, yet at the end of every day we still have IBS.I for one have never been overweight - infact i have lost a little with IBS and only weigh 8 stone 9 and i'm 5ft 9 tall. I don't eat junk food, period as it kills me *major cramps and D*, have exchanged dairy products for soya and other alternatives, don't eat red meat, incorporate insoluble fibre very carefully, and eat small amounts frequently to stabilise my IBS yet i still have it, although less severe than i used to.From another post of mine on the Pain BB you also gave some very interesting, although not desperately relevant advice...i was kind of concerned that you don't eat enough! *hehe*I guess everyone is different and that's what makes IBS so difficult.We're all here to support each other and offer advice, but i think most of us would say although we feel like experts in IBS, we aren't medical experts or dieticians or whatever so perhaps it's best not to act like we are.Anyway, thank you for your insight, and i hope you continue to manage your IBS successfully in the way best suited to you xtake careSparkle*


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Just to let u know that I pigged out the other day and am suffering with constipation again and can't eat a thing! I AM just trying to manage my IBS as best I can and am sure that MANY people could do with an adjustment in their diet because they are eating too much (obesity is a growing trend).For me it seems I can eat relatively 'normally' for a few days, but then it is almost as if the food hasn't digested at all and I am all clogged up and I have to wait for it to clear before I can eat again. NO - it's not normal, but then nothing about IBS is! I only know that for me exercise is good as it releases those feel good chemicals in the brain and I feel more positive. If I eat less, IBS goes and I feel more positive. If I have a sauna, I relax and yep, sleep better and feel more positive!It is true that I am probably not eating enough for some people, or that I maybe eating too much for others, my weight is healthy, about 130 pounds and I am 5'6" (size 10-12). On visits to my local swimming pool I simply have to look around me to see that there are tons of children who are fat with boobies they shouldn't have and tummies that wobble over their trunks and their parents are overweight too, tho often not as much as their children! This is very sad and is increasing in our western society!We have all this knowledge about diet and we have so much information, yet people still choose to eat themselves into an early grave, which makes me quite mad and so for many people, I think that a complete change of lifestyle is required and they might find that their IBS just disappears! I think IBS is probably the result of an eating disorder. Anyway, I have ranted enough on this subject! I shall bug off now!Just my thoughts, please scuse me.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

EarthgardenI believe that a healthy diet is important but you seem to think that everyone with an ailment or illness is overweight or eating too much, not exercising enough. I have many friends with IBS & none are overweight, all eat very healthily. Diet is very personal anyway. What works for one may not help another. I'm surprised you haven't asked everyone here to write down their weight & height.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

It's a theory that I am hoping will open discussion, tho many people seem reluctant to do so. I have had PM's tho, where some people agree with me. I am not saying that diet/exercise is everybody's answer to their IBS or CFS or FYBRO or incontinence problems. I have also touched on other issues of stress and anxiety and eating disorders because some people say that that have suffered with bullimia and anorexia in the past, as I have. I have also suffered with Post Traumatic Stress. I know that personally, if I eat less, I have less IBS problems and if I exercise, I have less IBS problems. I believe that there is a link. If I'm depressed I have less control, I over eat or comfort eat or snack which then leads to digestive overload.







I know that when I suffered with fatigue and aches and pains and IBS, lying in bed depressed







wasn't the answer and I resolved to sort myself out with exercise, meditation and a healthy diet to get myself in shape.







I am convinced by my own recovery that this helped me to see that part of my problem was my unhealthy relationship with food. I am working on this and it is a daily battle.I am really, very, very concerned that we are subjected to images of food constantly and food is now soooooo available. The trends in obesity are growing and growing and it's a real problem and I can see this problem at my local swimming pool, where sadly there are many children and adults alike who are overweight. I have several members of my own family who are overweight, some just a little and some a lot, they all have similar problems. I recently spoke to my sister (uk size 14) who said that she too had some digestive problems, tho not severe and I suggested she eat less, decrease her alcohol intake and take up some form of exercise. I hope she does because by promoting a healthier lifestyle I may help her to prolongue her life and her quality of life! I hope she takes my advice and if she doesn't, I will nag her!







Considering the growing trends in obesity in western society, promoting a healthy lifestyle to everyone is simply reiterating what the doctors are saying anyway.Looking around me and I notice there are not many people over 30 who don't have some kind of weight problem and the majority of whom could do with losing a few pounds round their middle. Even tho I am slim, (5'6" and approx 130 pounds), my middle is a little bulgy which means that altho I am typically a healthy weight, it doesn't mean that I am a perfect weight for me (if I was I wouldn't have that little bulgy middle!)I hope that by promoting a healthy lifestyle and healthy diet I may be going some way towards helping others to take control, rather than allow the food companies, the drug companies and media advertising to, and in doing so they will lead a better quality of life, lessen their chances of heart disease, high blood pressure, diabetes, depression, cancer and many other diseases and 'syndromes' too! They might also be saving their children from following the same patterns too! Am I so wrong?We can all sit a wait for the powers that be to come up with the answers or we can choose to attempt to actually do something about it for ourselves.I have found my 'solution' and I wanted to share it in the hope that it would help someone else.I eat less! I exercise more!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

No you're not wrong but I can tell you'd love to know how much we all weigh here.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

It doesn't really matter. I have a friend who is very slightly built and considered at the lower end of the good height/weight ratio yet they consider themselves a little overweight. Obviously, my height and weight are also considered ok and I still have IBS-C unless I control it; whilst my Grandmother (84) has IBS-D/C and is considerably overweight, therefore I am not saying that you have to be obese to have IBS. My sister, mother and aunt all have some kind of digestive disorder so there could certainly be a genetic link.I only know that when I eat less and do not snack and exercise, I do not have IBS-C/D and that other people's diets may be a contributory factor to their irritable bowels and the fact is that we eat a diet higher in fats and sugars than ever before and we lead more sedentary lifestyles! The trend is worrying as there are so many health risks associated with todays diet.I don't think weight is necessarily the issue, but an eating disorder of some kind. If we are overweight, we have an eating disorder. If we are underweight, we have an eating disorder, if we are considered to be a healthy weight but eat for two days on and two days off, we have an eating disorder.It is up to ourselves to find our own ideal weight and up to ourselves to find a balance between diet and exercise that makes us feel fit and healthy and if this helps our irritable bowels and digestive disorders, then what great news that would be.It is complicated and we are too, but I don't believe we have evolved as quickly as our diets have!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Isn't an eating disorder an obsession with food and what it does to our bodies...?Get my drift?


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes, sparkle, thank you for that. I have indeed had an eating disorder which I believe triggered my IBS when I started eating again, just too much eating, i.e. binging. I have to balance my diet so i don't get IBS-C. If I eat too much, I have a flare! It is this point I am making!And when looking at the growing trends in obesity, many other people are finding it difficult to balance their eating behaviour/patterns also!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I think I am officially lost now.







But that's okay.. carry on. I'm used to being confused a lot.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Everyone suffering with a digestive problem must have food issues! Are you telling me then, that you can eat what you want, when you want it? I doubt if any of us can!You are right! I do have an obsession - it's to stay well, free of IBS and to lead a healthy lifestyle to achieve this if possible.I have had success with this and am trying to promote my success in the hope others will also find some relief too!I wish you all healthy, happy lives; free of IBS!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

EarthgardenYes, but (changing the subject slightly) it's not good practice to go onto every board with your diet tips. Give them where people ask..that's great. However, the other day you came onto the IBD section & put your dietary suggestion in a really inappropriate place.I don't think you're an unhelpful person but you need to give your advice when asked. I have mountains of info on nutrition, diet & supplements but would only give it if someone asked me for help.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I offer my 'tips' in the hope that you will also find relief from this awful condition! I have no wish to offend anyone, just help!I am really sad that my good intentions were considered offensive.Anyway, I am wishing everyone well and hope that you will all find relief from your symptoms.You will be relieved then, to know that I will not be visiting these boards again.Good luck and good wishes to everyone.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

*Stands up*







"My names Liz...and today ...I can't believe I did this...but I had a scoop of Double Chocolate Chip Ice Cream"







So erm...anyway back to the topic - Hows this week been for you Sparkle? Any better?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Ice,I too am a confessed chocolate icecream lover...and it hurts so bad!I'm feeling a lot better this week, thanks







IBS is just back to it's regular hurting rather than the passing out pain *ow ow ow*Thanks for bringing the topic back to some kind of sanity! I was getting scared







Hope you're okay after slipping back into the world of naughty-but-nice!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

*steps behind her podium*"Hi Liz! Welcome to our ISA (IBS Splurge Annoynomous) meeting, not to be confused with AA or NA meetings. Why don't you tell the group a little bit about yourself. There's no judgement here as we are all victims of that one moment where cravings take over all brain waves and there's nothing you can do about it except ride that feared rollercoaster of 'hating thyself for giving into thy cravings' pain..."Woo.. okay. No more V8 juice for me in the morning. I think that stuff has hidden drugs in it!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Oops.. pressed enter too soon.Glad you're feeling better, Sparkle!!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I think we should first discuss the "pusher" which can only be known as "The Fridge" I found a "Death by Chocolate" (how apt!) mousse in there today - my willpower was getting better since I had had my fix of chocolate ice cream but the use-by-date on the mousse was today!!! You can see my dilemma here...








I was wondering how ISA (IBS Splurge Annoynomous) stands on such issues of "use-by-dates" as without help I fear more splurging may occur...







(erm sorry Sparkle...hehe will this thread ever stay on-topic!?)


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm very much liking the tangent this thread has finally got onto







*nervously clears throat* Um, as a weak-willed, weak-stomached girl, i too have joined ISA in the hope that confessing all sins will get rid of the pain caused by, yup, the last chocolate kitkat in the fridge. I was getting a whole lot better, having abstained for several days, but the temptation got too much, i got too cocky thinking i could get away with it..oopsy. parpThe FRIDGE is nothing less than a dirty drug den, filled with short-term euphoric (sp) inducing chocolate (and cheesecake) but long term pain and grumpiness. I think sell by dates are just another cunning plan by the afore mentioned fridge to lure us in...Oh, i'm going through cold-turkey...i've got the stomach cramps to prove it *hehe*


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, now that we have identified the culprate, we can now make suggestions on how to take care of the "pusher". Any ideas on appropriate punishment?My suggestions are as followed:1) Find vegetables that are about to expire and leave them in the fridge for long periods of time. This will prevent us (the victims) from opening the door to the fridge because of the horribly bad smell. The mold might also create some sort of new creature who might eat the tempting food anyways.2) Wrap a large chain and secure with key-lock. Swallow key. Warning: not recommended for people planning to get into the fridge for healthy IBS-friendly items.3) Grab all the yummy non-IBS-friendly items in the fridge, dump into bowl, pour vinegar and ketchup on them. If the offending item belonged to someone else in your household, tell them to wash it off and you probably saved them 3 lbs anyways.As for "use-by-dates", the IBS Splurge Annoynomous suggests scribbling the dates out on the packaging and rewritting the date for one month later. When the day comes that the item is expired, the item should have a green fuzzy texture and will not be tempting anymore.*clears her throat*Now that we've exposed the fridge and it's dirty tempting ways.. we can move onto our next target: The Vending Machine - What the hell is it's grudge against IBS people that it puts out ONLY trigger foods!(Author note: While reading back on this post, I am starting to scare myself.. I believe all the IBS drugs are starting to morph my brain.







)


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ugh, vending machines...the the biggest pains in the arse!They're especially tempting, and evil when you're out, it's been hours since breakfast, but as you slept in, you didn't get time to make a packed lunch...and you've only 50p in your wallet (just enough for chocolate but not real food!)Can you tell i'm taking no responsibility for my weaknesses? *hehe*


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Vending machines







Guess I'm lucky that half the time nothing drops out and I lose my money - although doesn't feel so lucky at the time! Today I have been ultra good - not because I have immense willpower..just because I'm driving up to Scotland tomorrow, so the fear of my guts is acting as a good prevention!!But then again there are still a few hours left...


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ice, hope the trip goes well and that you have a great time in Scotland! Long drive though! What is it, like 9 hours or something? *crazy*Anyway, keep fighting the fridge...it's a day by day thing huh? *hehe*


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Hope your trip goes well too, Ice!Baby steps.. first the fridge.. then the world! <evil cackle>


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Just got back, journey up was quite frankly awful and I just thank the nice people of leeds for providing such nice toilets!!I managed to resist temptation of my Uncle's fridge and apart from a Hot Dog I had at a football match, oooh and the pancakes for tea and erm the ice creams - I was quite good!







Hows everyone else going?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh my goodness! I hope you are feeling better now Sparkle. Some nice points raised there by Earth garden, although not entirely relevent to infer we all have eating disorders, which is certainly not the case at all.







Earth Garden, any other posts on food and eating could be placed in the Nutrition forum, as this one is aimed specifically at Young Adults of the sort of 18-hmmm....20s range. No offense intended. I hope your constipation is ok now.Nikki


----------

